

Show HN: A study of Betteridge's law of headlines - bbrennan
http://nostopasking.com/nostop

======
bbrennan
Put this together on a day off. It crawls major RSS feeds looking for
headlines in the form of a question (e.g. 'Is this the Cure for Cancer?', 'Is
Obama a War Criminal?', 'Can Pigs Actually Fly?'). Betteridge asserted that
all such headlines can be answered 'No'.

Answer a few, and if I gather enough data I'll share the results!

